
Free E-Book: How Startups Can Win More Deals Using Inside Sales - ttamason
We believe strongly in great sales processes. As a salesperson you are expected to hit targets consistently. It is almost impossible to do this without a clear process. As a startup you need to identify the most effective ways to generate consistent revenue. It is not enough to depend on marketing to generate and follow up with leads. Identifying high quality leads, qualifying them, and pursuing them is critical for having a full pipeline of potential deals. In our E-Book we outline trends in sales, how to generate leads, how to qualify leads and how to followup. Increasing revenue by winning more deals.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.closefox.com&#x2F;e-book-how-to-win-more-deals-using-inside-sales&#x2F;<p>@jalexmason
Business Development
www.closefox.com
======
projuce
Clickable link [http://blog.closefox.com/e-book-how-to-win-more-deals-
using-...](http://blog.closefox.com/e-book-how-to-win-more-deals-using-inside-
sales/)

